# [EMERGE] C'est long, trés long, trop long...

## ms_fragger

Salut à tous....

aujourd'hui à 17h - 17h30 j'ai commencé un

```
# emerge -uDN world
```

et là il est 00h25 et c'est toujours pas fini. Est-ce normal??

Je sais ça fait un bon bout de temps que je l'avais pas mis à jours, mais tout de même je crois pas que ce soit censé durer plus longtemps qu'une compil de noyau...?

Y aurait-il un problème avec USE?

avec ACCEPT_KEYWORDS?

avec autre chose???

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner une piste???

merci d'avance.

----------

## dapsaille

Plop 

si ton emerge world -av te donne une liste de 50 softs dont gcc mozilla-firefox mozilla-thunderbird glibc qt3 (et le 4 hehehe) kdelibs et openoffice ... 

bah à demain :p

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tout dépend du nombre de paquets que tu as à mettre à jour...Il y a bien une option qui permet à portage d'avoir la priorité sur les autres tâches http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_nice_and_PORTAGE_NICENESS , ds ton make.conf :

```
PORTAGE_NICENESS="la valeur_que_tu_veux"
```

 , de -19 à 19. Mais bon, pour que tes compiles se passent rapidement , il faut une bonne connexion internet et une bonne machine bien puissante, c'est surtout cela qui compte (un core duo puissant par ex)...Il y a aussi le nombre de logiciels installé mais c'est la puissance de la machine qui compte le plus...

Prend ton mal  en patience et laisse le pc up pour ce soir...demain tout ira mieux...Fait de beaux rêves...

                                                                        @+

----------

## ycaironi

J'ai fait un emerge -uDN world la semaine derniere et cela m'a pris 10h (hors open-office).

Il faut dire que je venais de passer en Xorg Modulaire et que cela à installé KDE 3.5. (heureusement pas le monolithique)

Open-Office m'as pris 8h à lui seul.

Une astuce pour savoir où tu en est dans ton emerge world. Bascule sur une autre console ( ALT+F2 par exemple) et lance un emerge -uDNp.

Cela te permet de savoir combien il te reste de paquet à compiler, dont celui en cours.

----------

## geekounet

Et je te conseille de faire plutôt un emerge -auDN world pour savoir à l'avance combien de paquets et lesquels vont être emergés, ça t'évitera de t'étonner du temps que ça prend.  :Smile: 

Ou même, installe genlop et avant tes mises à jour : emerge -puDN world | genlop -p

----------

## ycaironi

Kesaco genlop?

----------

## geekounet

 *ycaironi wrote:*   

> Kesaco genlop?

 

```
# eix genlop

* app-portage/genlop 

     Available versions:  0.30.2 0.30.3 0.30.5

     Installed:           0.30.5

     Homepage:            http://pollycoke.org/genlop.html

     Description:         A nice emerge.log parser

Found 1 matches
```

Ça te donne tes temps de compilation des paquets déjà emergés, et ça permet donc de prévoir le temps des upgrades. Ça peut même donner l'état d'avancement de la compilation d'un paquet (genlop -c). Ça peut donner aussi le nombre d'emerge d'un paquets, le nombre de sync de portage, ... tout ce qu'on peut sortir du emerge.log  :Smile: 

----------

## Ezka

Peut-on mettre a jour qu'une partie du systeme ? Parce plus d'une fois mettre tout a jour m'a bien souvent découragé.

Par exemple mettre a jour les paquets de la branche app-sys, ou dev-java etc ...

Ca pourrait être pratique et éviter les heures interminables de mise a jour   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Idem, je suis en train de mettre à jour ma machine de bureau (je le fais rarement, j'aime pas risquer de destabiliser tout mon système au taf)

337 paquets (je passe en xorg 7 en passant aussi)

Et ça va prendre facile plus d'1 journée! (un vieux p4 1.6 ghz...)

Ah par contre, openoffice-bin  ça existe  :Wink:   (ça évite de passer 8h à attendre rien que pour ce paquet, d'autant que la version binaire est tré bine faite, bine optimisé et tout)

----------

## geekounet

Vaut mieux mettre à jour toute les semaines, ça fait moins long les mises à jour, surtout en stable (en ~arch, vaut mieux le faire tous les jours ^^).

Et compiler la nuit, ou lancer ça le matin avant d'aller bosser (perso, je lancais mes updates de l'IUT par SSH pendant les heures de TP, comme ça en rentrant chez moi, c'était fini  :Smile:  ).

Et aussi mettre PORTAGE_NICENESS="19" dans le make.conf, comme ça ça ne dérange pas pendant qu'on bosse dessus.

Pour openoffice, côté vitesse de chargement et d'execution, c'est vrai que j'ai pas remarqué de différence, mais ça m'a fait gagner 100Mo d'espace disque de le compiler, et pour moi c'est pas rien  :Wink:  (plus les thèmes d'icones en plus, le splash gentoo, etc.)

----------

## ghoti

Arf, kde-3.5.4 modulaire vient de débarquer !  :Smile: 

D'après genlop, j'en ai pour 3h55 de compil  :Sad: 

Heureusement, le PC de ma chère et tendre est allumé. M'en vais te lui envoyer en douce une raffale de distcc pas piquée des vers !  :Laughing: 

[EDIT]Bon, j'attends encore un peu : les mirroirs ne sont pas encore tous à jour ...

----------

## fb99

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Peut-on mettre a jour qu'une partie du systeme ? Parce plus d'une fois mettre tout a jour m'a bien souvent découragé.
> 
> Par exemple mettre a jour les paquets de la branche app-sys, ou dev-java etc ...
> 
> Ca pourrait être pratique et éviter les heures interminables de mise a jour  

 

après 30 min de recherche, je savais bien qu'il était quelque part   :Twisted Evil:  , voilà [script] pouvoir mettre à jour seulement une catégorie!

au passage si y'a un modo dans les parages est-ce qu'il pourrait le déplacer dans le sub-forums Howto, ....

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme avait déjà réagi kernel_sensei à l'époque, je ne vois pas un grand intéret à distinguer les paquet par catégorie lorsqu'il s'agit de faire des mises à jour.

Pour éviter de tout faire d'un coup je trouve plus logique de regarder la sortie de "emerge -p" puis de lancer les mises à jour pour les logiciels (et ses dépendances) dont on souhaite en priorité la mise à jour avec un simple "emerge NOM_DU_LOGICIEL1 NOM_DU_LOGICIEL2 etc.".

Maintenant ça ne regarde que moi !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

*gasp* Ghoti est de retour!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> avec un simple "emerge NOM_DU_LOGICIEL1 NOM_DU_LOGICIEL2 etc.".

 

En fait un"emerge -1 NOM_DU_LOGICIEL1 NOM_DU_LOGICIEL2 etc." est nettement préférable. Si tu ne mets pas le -1 tous les paquets indiqués seront ajoutés dans ton world (même ceux que tu ne veux que parce qu'ils sont des dépendances de vrais paquets de world).

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> *gasp* Ghoti est de retour! 

 

Tiens, Trevoke se réveille !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> En fait un"emerge -1 NOM_DU_LOGICIEL1 NOM_DU_LOGICIEL2 etc." est nettement préférable. Si tu ne mets pas le -1 tous les paquets indiqués seront ajoutés dans ton world (même ceux que tu ne veux que parce qu'ils sont des dépendances de vrais paquets de world).

 

Je supposais que les logiciels "souhaités en priorité" seraient déjà dans world. Genre on une mise à jour de fou à faire avec (entre autre) gnome, mplayer, firefox, thunderbird et toutes leur dépendance. Un jour on se fait un "emerge gnome", le lendemain un "emerge firefox thunderbird mplayer" et le surlendemain un "emerge -u world".

----------

## Ey

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je supposais que les logiciels "souhaités en priorité" seraient déjà dans world. Genre on une mise à jour de fou à faire avec (entre autre) gnome, mplayer, firefox, thunderbird et toutes leur dépendance. Un jour on se fait un "emerge gnome", le lendemain un "emerge firefox thunderbird mplayer" et le surlendemain un "emerge -u world".

 

Sauf qu'il faudrait faire des "emerge -uDN paquet" à chaque fois ce qui pourrait être assez lourd. Ou alors le dernier serait un "emerge -uDN world" qui mettrait à jour des dépendances de firefox/mplayer/... dont les nouvelles fonctionnalitées ne seraient pas intégrées dans firefox/mplayer/...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Sauf qu'il faudrait faire des "emerge -uDN paquet" à chaque fois

 

Vrai. Un bon point pour Ey.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ycaironi

Ben y a plus qu'à demander aux developpeurs un Gui pour du genre CTE-CTU "Click to Emerge-Click to unmerge"... 

Voir même un Gentoo Update qui se connecterait automatiquement à une interface web et qui mettrait ta machine à jour sans rien te demander... voir même... 

non je m'emballe là   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *ycaironi wrote:*   

> Ben y a plus qu'à demander aux developpeurs un Gui pour du genre CTE-CTU "Click to Emerge-Click to unmerge"... 

 

Ca existe déjà ! Par exemple :: 

Kuroo

Porthole

...

 *Quote:*   

> Voir même un Gentoo Update qui se connecterait automatiquement à une interface web et qui mettrait ta machine à jour sans rien te demander

 

Un p'tit cron ?

----------

## kwenspc

c'est pas un peu dead le projet porthole?

kuroo semble plus abouti mais en qt... dommage.

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> c'est pas un peu dead le projet porthole?

 

C'est vrai que ça ne bouge plus beaucoup. Il y a quand même eu de l'activité sur le CVS jusqu'à il  y a 2 mois.

 *Quote:*   

> kuroo semble plus abouti mais en qt... dommage.

 

 :Exclamation:  Troll detected ...  :Exclamation: 

Perso je préfère le look de qt mais les égouts et les couleuvres, hein ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   kuroo semble plus abouti mais en qt... dommage. 
> 
>  Troll detected ... 
> ...

 

Certes sela pourrait être assimilé à un troll. Mais j'ai déjà eu à faire avec Trolltech et je dois dire que leur comportement ne m'a vraiment pas plus. Je ne crois pas à leur côté soi disant "libriste". fin bref c'est un problème vaste et qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet du topic  :Wink: 

Ce n'est donc pas un problème technique ou d'esthétique.

----------

## idodesuke

tiens me semble que t'as déjà dit ca quelque part... bref

License:       || ( QPL-1.0 GPL-2 )

qt est sous licence GPL. Si je ne me trompe ce n'était pas le but de Trolltech au départ mais bon par la force des choses maintenant qt est libre.

franchement:

Trolltech j'en ai un peu rien a battre du moment que qt est sous licence GPL...

donc entre un gtk sous gpl un qt sous gpl j'ai une préférence pour qt cela dit gtk est pas mal et puis il peut toujours évoluer.

----------

## kwenspc

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> tiens me semble que t'as déjà dit ca quelque part... bref
> 
> 

 

je radotte  :Laughing: 

----------

